# S&W Sigma .40 VS. Taurus Millenium Pro .45



## Blackbarron (Jul 21, 2010)

I am between guns here. i cant decide which would be a better gun. im gonna use it for self protection and some hunting. any help or opinions will be greatly appriciated. thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you own either of these and this is a decision on which to use? Or, is this a decision on which to buy? That will greatly influence my response, so I'm just curious...


----------



## Blackbarron (Jul 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Do you own either of these and this is a decision on which to use? Or, is this a decision on which to buy? That will greatly influence my response, so I'm just curious...


sorry, i am planning to buy one of the two hand guns listed above. thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - and I'm being honest... I would skip them both and keep looking.

People can say it's Taurus bashing all ya want and some people like Taurus.. But truthfully - they just suck. I don't meant to be a gun snob - but their quality and customer service just plain sucks... And, I do realize that people tend to complain more than praise..> So you will see more complaints than good comments often.. But that pertains to ANY brand.

And threads on bad Taurus guns are a dime a dozen. That says something...

For years, I meant to save the links to various Taurus threads as I came across them. I wish I had saved a few doozies that went on for a years sometimes (one guy dealt with an 18 month experience in hell with their customer service on Glocktalk, but I never saved that thread and can't find it again). Recently, I finally started saving some threads as I found them.. Threads that pertained to Taurus...

Here are just a few...

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - Glock Talk

Taurus Disappointment - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 slim fail. help me find a new 9mm carry pistol. - AR15.COM

Another 709 slim fails.. - AR15.COM

Taurus semi-auto Quality Control going to crap? - Glock Talk

Taurus revolver troubles... - Glock Talk

Taurus 709- Problems - THR

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - THR

Taurus Quality: Objective Opinions...? - TheFiringLine Forums

Just bought a Taurus 85 and Im having a problem - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Run-Around - TheFiringLine Forums

taurus repair turnaround time?? anyone.. - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Frustration and Venting

Not a good showing for the Taurus 709 Slim. - TheFiringLine Forums

My Taurus 709 slim review... - TheFiringLine Forums

Are realy Taurus gun not reliable? - TheFiringLine Forums

Here We Go Again Taurus - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Question - TheFiringLine Forums

As for the Sigma.. They do work, but if you look at past Sigma threads both here on this site and on other sites - youw ill discover that newbies into the world of handguns get sucked into the Sigma due to the price... They then post up a week later - complaining about the heavy trigger pull.

Guess what - you are stuck really. It may smooth out with some break in, but it will always be very, very heavy. That doesn't lend itself to good bullseye shooting. Nor does it come close to shooting to hunt, as you claimed you plan to do.

If money is an issue - look at the Ruger brand of semi autos in either 9mm, 40 or 45. They are much better guns.

I have a cheap P95 that I have as a beater gun.. I got it for $300* new* last year. It is the cheapest, decent semi auto I will buy. Another good gun series to look at are the Stoeger Cougars... Stoeger is owned by Beretta, and they transferred the equipment from Beretta to Cougar. It is the same gun - the final finish just isn't quite as nice. A 45 version just came out, so you can now get all 3 calibers... It does have a shorter barrel, which may not be conducive to hunting - but it's a great self defense gun.

If It were me and I wanted to hunt, I'd likely get some sort of 1911, or go with a revolver. I'm not a revolver guy at all - but I also don't hunt. IF I wanted to hunt with a handgun, I'd likely do the 1911 or revolver route for sure.

There are some decent, inexpensive 1911s too - Rock Island Armory is fairly decent. Magnum Research and Remingtton also just came out with some good, low end 1911s.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always try not to publicly "dis" someone's gun they own - even if I do not like it. I give congrats to people who buy their nw gun and post up about it - even if I do not like it personally... So, that's why I asked what your situation was.

As you own neither yet - I put my point of view forward... Others will undoubtedly disagree, so my free advice is just that - free advice


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Stoeger Cougar :smt023


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

have to agree with shipwreck


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB Shipwreck is right. Skip them and get a Glock or a XD, XDm, S&W M&P, Walther P99, S&W SW99.

SW Sigmas are low end SW guns, you can do much better, any of the pistols I and Shipwreck listed above, used is better than a Sigma new. 
As for Taurus. From personal experience all I can say is RUNNNNNN. Save your money and your heart ache and just look at them...No sorry don't even do that. 
If you want a good new pistol for a low price buy a CZ75 or a Bersa Thunder Pro.
Both are excellent pistols for low ball prices.

My two cents:smt1099


----------

